# Jag and Liana -- the movie



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I made a "movie" of some photos taken of Jag and my friend Liana at the GSDC of Memphis show. We were 2nd out of 2 both days, but we were just doing it to support the club. Just click on the blue screen to view the movie.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

great shots! He is soooooooo handsome!!


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

very handsome boy!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Not only does he look like a beautiful mover, he seems completely happy to be focused and working with your friend. So nice to see that kind of spark.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

He is a very neat dog to live with -- always happy, glad to work, ball nut -- and yet is learning to help me out around the house.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

cool video.


----------

